# NLS option is not always supported when OFF



## YuryG (Dec 31, 2019)

More and more ports have this problem, that trying to build it with NLS=OFF the install stage failes with a bunch of errors like these ones with net/remmina:

```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/remmina/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/ar/LC_MESSAGES/remmina.mo:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/remmina/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/ast/LC_MESSAGES/remmina.mo:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/remmina/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/bg/LC_MESSAGES/remmina.mo:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/remmina/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/bn/LC_MESSAGES/remmina.mo:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/net/remmina/work/stage/usr/local/share/locale/bs/LC_MESSAGES/remmina.mo:No such file or directory
...
```


----------



## talsamon (Dec 31, 2019)

See






						242991 – net/remmina: pkg-plist missing %%NLS%%
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## YuryG (Jan 1, 2020)

talsamon said:


> See
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. The thing is it is not only this port. It is quite common when upgrading from ports with custom options.
And on some ports I see hardcoded python version on pkg-list. Say, with migration from py36 to py37 if I have py38 as a new default, I should change filenames in pkg-list manually for such ports. I believe, there is a way to make pkg-list more universal and respect system default versions, ports' options etc., isn't there?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Say, with migration from py36 to py37 if I have py38 as a new default, I should change filenames in pkg-list manually for such ports.


No, you shouldn't. Your pkg-plist needs to use variables for this. 









						Chapter 8. Advanced pkg-plist Practices
					

Advanced pkg-plist Practices




					www.freebsd.org
				







YuryG said:


> I believe, there is a way to make pkg-list more universal and respect system default versions, ports' options etc., isn't there?


Yes and that's exactly what's being suggested in the PR. 

Ports are tested by the maintainer and through the package build clusters. However those tests only test for the _default_ options. So it's up to the maintainer to test optional options and settings. And unfortunately it's often not tested enough.


----------

